# Did You Ever Clean Between The Window Glass of Your Oven Door?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2015)

I never have, although I wish I could, it seemed to need it shortly after I bought the stove years ago.  Looks like there's a way, haven't tried it yet, but I'll check into it when I have time.  Have you ever cleaned between the window glass?  http://askannamoseley.com/2013/01/how-to-clean-between-oven-glass/


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2015)

No, I rarely clean the _outside_ of my oven glass.  Ha!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 18, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> No, I rarely clean the _outside_ of my oven glass.  Ha!



Me neither. I just paid a man to do it for me and it was worth every dollar.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes for some reason it developed dribble strains ,between the two glass panels hubby was able to seperate the them and clean the stains ..  My under bench oven is about 9 years old .


----------



## Pookie (Oct 19, 2015)

It involves taking the whole door apart and that is a pain in the tail!!

Anything that might splatter or explode...I cover with foil and hope for the best.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 31, 2015)

Yesterday one of my sis-in-laws decided to do that very job!   Ended up calling my husband to help her figure out how to get it back together.   What a pain in the putootie!


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 31, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Did You Ever Clean Between The Window Glass of Your Oven Door?



Nope.  If there's gunk in there then time for a new stove.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 31, 2015)

Something I never even knew was possible. If the inside is fairly clean and the outside presentable I'm good.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 1, 2015)

Pookie said:


> It involves taking the whole door apart and that is a pain in the tail!!
> 
> Anything that might splatter or explode...I cover with foil and hope for the best.



Pookie I bought a good roasting dish with a lid ,it was fairly expencive but it saves a lot of elbow grease as us Aussies call it cleaning the oven ..I actually refuse full stop to cook anything uncovered in the oven


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2015)

I have been wondering about this myself. Sorry to hear it involves so much work.


----------

